# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  دانلود  Source سیستم عامل اندروید برای گوشی های سامسونگ (بدون تحریم)

## codelover

سلام دوستان

امروز جایی رو پیدا کردم که دیدم کم لطفیه اگر به کسی نگم

https://opensource.samsung.com/

این سایت یکی از سایت های سامسونگه و همونطور که از اسمش پیداست مربوط میشه به پروژه های  opensource 
تو این سایت خیلی چیزا میتونید دانلود کنید مثلا کد سیستم عامل اندروید گوشی های سامسونگ

برای مثال کد اندروید گوشی galaxy s با ورژن های مختلف رو میتونید از لینک زیر بگیرید

https://opensource.samsung.com/recep...rchValue=I9000

از این گذشته کد خیلی از پروژه های دیگه رو هم میتونید دانلود کنید مثل کد سیستم عامل های تلویزیون های LCD یا LED سامسونگ  :گیج:  اونم بدون تحریم

----------


## mahdi68

از بخش Code سایت گوگل هم میتونید سورس اندروید و کلی برنامه و پروژه متن باز دیگه ببینید

----------


## codelover

> از بخش Code سایت گوگل هم میتونید سورس اندروید و کلی برنامه و پروژه متن باز دیگه ببینید


کد گوگل تحریمه

در ضمن این کد ها مخصوص پلتفرم سامسونگه

----------


## pcodepack

آیا این کد ها درست است؟
با چه برنامه ای نوشته شده اند؟
روی قسمت Mobile phone که میزنیم لیستی از موبایل ها را میاورد ایا ان ها سورس کد سیستم اندروید هستند؟ :متفکر:

----------


## pcodepack

آیا این کد ها درست است؟
با چه برنامه ای نوشته شده اند؟
روی قسمت Mobile phone که میزنیم لیستی از موبایل ها را میاورد ایا ان ها سورس کد سیستم اندروید هستند؟

----------


## pbm_soy

چرا درست نباشه ؟!
متن باز است و سورس کامل را گذاشتن تا دیگران استفاده کنند
با زبان جاوا نوشته شده است

----------


## raha_jon

سلام ببخشید اینا به چه دردی می خورن ؟

----------

